# My new Tavor



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I went to the gun shop to buy a 22/45 lite Ruger pistol, it is one of those thing that I had to have after handling it. The gun is so light seem less then 1/2 the weight of my other Ruger pistols, and for Hiking every ounce counts. Empty weighs about the same as my five seveN but the 22 long rifles bullets are so much cheaper. While I was there the owner told me that he just got a new Tavor rifle in, I already heard a lot about it so after looking it over I bought both the pistol and the Tavor. The Tavor is newes battle rifle of Israel, it is a bull pup design and has a 16 1/2" barrel even though it is shorter then an m4 with the stock collapsed. What sold me on the rifle is unlike my FS2000 it has a long clean picatinny rail which will allow me to configure it any way I want in a couple of minutes for any occasion. I will keep a Eotech with NV capability on it, then I can switch between PVS-14 night vision scope or 3x magnifier, I can also put either a green or infrared Laser in front of the Eotech. In a worst case situation the iron sites co-witness perfectly with the Eotech. I can also put a light on the side rail. Nothing beat a bullpup in close quarters you can even open a door with it shouldered.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Man I want one of those but $2k is just a little too much for me right now.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice. I hope you enjoy it. I haven't gotten to shoot one yet, but the design has always seemed like a good one with excellent features and controls.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Make sure to give us a range report on it when you get a chance. I've heard a lot of good things about the Tavor, I think I'd have some trouble getting used to a bullpup design though.

-Infidel


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ohhh FAP! FAP! FAP! i have been jerking off for one of those!!! you must do a range report!!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I hope to take it to the range tomorrow, I also want to see how the 22/45 lite works, it is so light it feel like it must have been designed by a backpacker, it has SHTF written all over it because it is all aluminum, polymer, and stainless, it reminds me of the AR-7 survival rifle that I bought a few year back except the AR-7 is a piece of crap. Hell I don't know if it is safe to take a brick of 22LR to the range anymore as scarce as they seem to be.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Looking forward to the range report too.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats on your new acquisition. Looking forward to the range report.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i dont take a noting to the range anymore. lol brick, no i take 50 rounds in a little tupperwear thing, 20 ar, 30 nine... i conserve ammo like crazy!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Well I had a chance to take my Tavor out for the first time. Also took some other rifles out. The gun worked flawlessly but I learned a good lesson. I need to practice as it probably been over a year since I shot last. Even guns that I know that I could keep around 1 1/2 moa like my AR-15 colt elite I wasn't getting the results that I was used to also the Tavor has a 1 in 7 in. twist so I should be using 69 gr in stead of 55 gr. I say I would get one good shot and 5 flyers. But I accomplished what I wanted and that is to sight in a couple of guns I haven't shot. By the end of the day the groups started getting tighter. I forgot just how small those target look at 100 yards.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Very jealous. Good looking gun.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Does "Tavor" have a meaning or is it a name?


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Name. A form of Tabor. Named for the mountain of that name:

Mount Tabor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have heard that Bullpups have poor triggers. Did this seem to be the case, or have the Israelis gotten around this?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think the stop sign on the bottom is good advice at $2000.00. Hopefully they will come down. I'm still waiting on the KSG to drop some more.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I feel your pain about buying something that you did not intend to. I was talking to a guy about .308 ammo and wound up with a m1a socom II


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice Tavor


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> I feel your pain about buying something that you did not intend to. I was talking to a guy about .308 ammo and wound up with a m1a socom II


That has got huge win in it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I have heard that Bullpups have poor triggers. Did this seem to be the case, or have the Israelis gotten around this?


This seems to be the case when comparing it to commercial AR-15 but most battle guns have a stiff trigger. Bullpups have a longer linkage to hook the trigger to the hammer group. The Tavor has two trigger springs and one can be removed to bring the trigger pull down to 7 or 8 lbs.


----------

